# Persian Rug Imports (x-post from Rest of the World Forum)



## CharonTheUniversal (May 19, 2016)

My wife has an antique Persian rug left to her from her parents. In the U.S., we had a trade embargo that basically halted Persian rug imports for years but that trade embargo has since been lifted. Would this hinder my bringing a Persian rug with me from the U.S. to Morocco in anyway? It's by far the item we own with the most material value so it would be pretty crushing if it was confiscated due to any unforeseen trade issues.

In case there's any question about the embargo I'm referring to, it's the one they talk about here: Lifted Trade Embargo on Persian Rugs a Symbol of Art and Unity


----------

